# Best way To frame basement ceiling under pipes



## rhk119 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am remodeling my basement and plan on Drywalling the ceiling. 80% of the floor joists are clean for a nice drywall install. I have two main HVAC trunks that run the length of the basement down the middle that I will be framing in by building a soffit. About two feet parallel to the HVAC trunks is a 1 1\2" gas line, and a 1\2" water line. It would be a lot of work to move the lines closer to the HVAC Trunk, and I can't notch all of the floor joists to hide the lines. I don't want to lose the ceiling height by including them in the HVAC soffit. The pipes run perpendicular to the floor joist... Can I just nail 2x4s to the floor joists on the entire ceiling, 24" on center and drop the ceiling an inch and a half to attach drywall to the 2x4s? My only fear is that the weight of the drywall will over time cause the 2x4s to sag. 

Thanks


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

That sounds like it'd work to me, and I'm thinking of doing something similar (although it might be two 2x4's flat). If you're worried about it not holding, you could always nail some vertical 2x4's to the joists and tie them into the 2x4's. Should be very solid then.


----------



## M Engineer (Feb 2, 2012)

You could look at using resilient channel. This would allow it to drop down and reduce noise transmitted thru the ceiling.


----------



## rhk119 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like I might be doing that as well, the pipe is actually closer to two inches than 1 1\2. Are you going to nail or screw them to the joists?

Agreed that I can strengthen with a vertical piece coming down from the joist, but it seems like a lot of work for a simple problem... I'm wondering if there are any contractors out there with any better ideas.


----------



## rhk119 (Feb 13, 2012)

M Engineer- Looked at those, only half inch seperation from joists, which means they wont get under the gas pipe


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

You are dropping your entire ceiling for just a little area?

Why not just do that beside the drop for the ductwork? so 1.5" lower there then 12" lower (or whatever) for the ductwork


----------

